# Rooibos Iced Tisane (a good thirst quencher)



## JM (May 15, 2010)

- bring 4 cups of water to a boil
- add 8 bags of rooibos and boil for 5min.
- remove from burner to cool allowing bags to steep for another 10min.
- add maple syrup (butterscottch or sugar)
- you can also add lemon
- pour into a water pitcher with 4 cups of cold water
- place in fridge

** you can leave off the lemon and use orange juice
- fill a glass with ice, pour rooibos from the fridge over the ice leaving some room for a shot of orange juice
- you can also add mint

7 Health Benefits of Rooibos Tea (aka Red Bush) | Natural Health Remedies
African Rooibos Tea - Health Benefits


----------



## jwright82 (Jun 3, 2010)

That sounds very refreshing .


----------

